# Yard machine stalling issue



## Ryeguy (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a 2001 15.5hp ym. Everytime I make a left turn the tractor wants to stall. Anyone have an idea of what could be the problems?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Ryeguy, welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing I would look for is a wire touching the steering linkage somewhere when you make a left turn. 

It may be a safety switch problem. If so, probably the seat safety switch. When you turn left you probably make a predictable shift/movement in the seat. Try bypassing your seat switch and see if it cuts out.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,BigT !
Check the harness,where it passes under the body pan.
They've had a few that chafed through,and caused them to die out.


----------



## Ryeguy (Sep 24, 2017)

Well I know it has been a long time. I was just going through my emails and forgot all about this discussion. I figured out the problem and it even baffled my mechanic. The two wires coming from the solenoid on the carb were rubbing bare metal and it just happened to only do it on left turns. It could have happened on either turn.


----------

